# Rehoming Overcrowded Rat Family



## Waterat (Oct 2, 2020)

Located in Dublin, Ireland, in Europe.

Four 1 year old females
(live together):
Great tempered
- gentle, curious, adventurous, love humans and human company, and chewing on anything that isn't their chew toys (especially my stuff).

Two 1 year old males (live together):
Great tempered
- gentle, placid, curious, love humans and human company and lazing around. Both are not interested in rough play, and one will avoid confrontation with every rat - although he hasn't been fought with by his cagemate, it's just his preference to be away from all possible arguments.

One 16 month old male
(in separate cage from the rest)
- He needs to be neutered due to his previous bout of testosterone surges causing heavy scent marking and hierarchical nipping of rats and myself. However it has been many months since he has presented with issues anymore.
Although he's still not allowed to free roam with the other rats because he isn't neutered, he has returned to his company loving, pet like self that isn't solely driven by instinct.

One 16 month old male
(in separate cage from the rest)

- He 100% needs to be neutered as when he is outside of his cage, he switches into territorial and hierarchical nipping. Once before, mid-to-late last year, he jumped the barrier keeping him in the room. I went to pick him up off the floor, putting my hands palms up and slowly slid them underneath his body, and he latched onto my palm. This change in behaviours began passed his adolescent age closer to adult age. Prior to this he was placid, gentle, and avoided confrontation with anyone.

Two 22 month old females won't be re-homed due to their Mycoplasma (they're separated from the rest in their own cage).

I registered eight of them on the Waiting List for the Dublin Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (They put surrendered animals up for adoption).
But this means that for an indefinite but very lengthy amount of time, I will not know if the organisation can actually take them.

I've been struggling now more so than before. When my mental health is declining, I cannot provide the appropriate care required as I usually can. And there's noone who can help me with them whatsoever.

Since the end of last year, I have no longer been able to afford buying my rats replacements for what they chew up in their cage (houses/hammocks/climbing nets/bedding/etc.) Money stretches far enough to buy them a monthly prescription of Tylosin water-soluble.

I've been swamped under the strain for a long time now and I've not had rehoming offers that haven't fallen through.

If I cannot find an opening for them in my country's overflowing rescues, I'm worried my last option is bringing them to a pet shop.
I love my babies, they're so sweet and loving and just want to spend all of their time with me. I don't want anything bad happening to them, but I cannot keep all ten for around another two years or so. They got so much free-roaming time but it's being juggled with everything else in my day to day, that only two hours outside their cages every one to two days means they spend too much time in their empty cages. They push all bedding out of their cages and it's negatively affecting their respiratory health more and more as the days go by.


----------



## Alvaro (7 mo ago)

Waterat said:


> Located in Dublin, Ireland, in Europe.
> 
> Four 1 year old females
> (live together):
> ...





Waterat said:


> Located in Dublin, Ireland, in Europe.
> 
> Four 1 year old females
> (live together):
> ...


Hi! Do you still have the rats for adoption?


----------



## Waterat (Oct 2, 2020)

Alvaro, What rats are you interested in?


----------



## Alvaro (7 mo ago)

Hi! I'm living in Ireland with my partner (Dublin 13) and we want to adopt a couple of rats. Which rats do you have left right now? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waterat (Oct 2, 2020)

I have two seventeen month old male rats. They are not cage-mates, so can't be together. Both need to be neutered.


----------

